# How to tell if wheels are genuine



## vikram77 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Guys

I need some help quick. Carmax is replacing the after-market wheels that came on my 08 550 with what they say are the original style according to the VIN. Thanks to this forum, I've found that the original wheels were the 172M style. That's what carmax says they've got but the wheels are missing the M badges that are supposed to be on there. As long as they're still the original ones, I'm good. So how can I tell if these wheels are original BMW? I've searched for this information and have found some opinions but nothing consistent. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Usually they're labelled made in Germany and have the BMW logo stamped on them on the inside where they touch the rotor. I think the M is a sticker that can wear off.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Original BMW wheels have a BMW part number on them. Unfortunately, I believe it is typically near the center on the inside of the wheel. So you would have to take the wheel off to see.

172M part numbers:
Front 36118036948
Rear 36118036949


----------



## vikram77 (Oct 18, 2010)

LMC said:


> Original BMW wheels have a BMW part number on them. Unfortunately, I believe it is typically near the center on the inside of the wheel. So you would have to take the wheel off to see.
> 
> 172M part numbers:
> Front 36118036948
> Rear 36118036949


This is good - the wheels aren't on the car yet so I will look for this tomorrow. Thanks LMC.


----------

